# Hunter Mountain - 05-05-2005



## dmc (May 6, 2005)

Hiked and skied last night..
Brought a camera this time...

Hike up to the top of Hellgate - met a freind who informed us that we actually hiked about 50 yards away from a group of bears (YIKES!) 






Eisenhower

the snowdepths on Hellgate are galcial...
Here's my friend standing next to the snow - he's over 6' tall...





Top of Hellgate





Yours truely throwing a BAD tele turn..
It was a little setup at this point..  I can't tele too well on hard snow





More Hellgate





Happy Cinco De Mayo!





On the ski back down we went down Eisenhower..  We had to walk accross a dirt patch to get to the top..
As we we're putting our skis on - we heard a loud growl from the woods..  Sure enough a sow and her cubs were in the woods...  She just leaned against a tree and watched us..  Her cubs safely hidden away..

It was a fun time..  Suns out late and pleanty of snow left..


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2005)

Cool! Thanks for the pics and report. That snow on Hellgate is impressive...


----------



## JimG. (May 6, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2005)

Yeah...great photos (they speak a lot of the conditions) and report.  That makes me want to get back out!!


----------



## Vortex (May 6, 2005)

That was a pile of snow. :beer:  Great pictures.  Thankx


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2005)

Yeah, but Huntah sucks...


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2005)

Looks like some great "in-your-face fall line" to me...nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Looks like some great "in-your-face fall line" to me...nothing wrong with that!


Not at all. I would love to get a large Hunter gathering going next season with JimG. and dmc acting as ambassadors. All the Beantown and NH AZers would need to crash at dmc's new pad though...


----------



## JimG. (May 6, 2005)

Would love to show everyone around. Looks like I'll be renting again next season, so I'll be around Hunter all weekend again. Sweet!

Got a call yesterday inviting me to go skiing at K next week; wasn't giving it much thought, but now I am. Looking for the best weather day next Wed, Thurs, or Fri. 

Anyone else?


----------



## ChileMass (May 6, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in for Huntah 2005-06.  

dmc - you are hardcore.  Skiing on mud and ice in May is a sickness, dude..... :wink:


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2005)

Nice pics and TR, thanks! :beer:


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> I'm in for Huntah 2005-06.


I figured you'd be on board. I remember you mentioning it at the Beast. What do you say, dmc? This is a great chance to refute the Hunter stigma.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2005)

Yep, DMC...give us the hookup.  That'd be a great trip!


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 6, 2005)

I'm in for Hunter. How about a Sugarbush trip also.


----------



## loafer89 (May 6, 2005)

A trip to Hunter next year sounds good to me as well. I will probably go up to Killington for the day next saturday (5/14).

Bob will you be there????


----------



## Vortex (May 6, 2005)

What do you think? :wink: One way or another...
Workin on getting the kids to listen to the Band Cracker they realy like them, they won't play to later on in the afternoon.  Details


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> What do you think? :wink: One way or another...
> Workin on getting the kids to listen to the Band Cracker they realy like them, they won't play to later on in the afternoon.  Details



I might be there..
look for me...


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Huntah sucks...



It really does.. 

Damn chairlifts werent running...


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Yep, DMC...give us the hookup.  That'd be a great trip!



I'd show you around... As far as a place to stay...
buuuut..
Gotta be honest...  I don't know you guys...  
And I'm afraid after a few ugly internet incedents with poeple that dont agree with my attitude...... 

But who knows...


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2005)

DMC doesn't know us???


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> DMC doesn't know us???



I'm hurt!  

Hey D, will you let us build an igloo in your front yard to stay in?


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> DMC doesn't know us???


I know where he's coming from. How about you suggest some local lodging for folks coming from out of the area, D? Maybe you could swing a group rate? Then you'd only have to put up with us on the mountain...


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wink: Yeah, I knew where he was coming from.  You never know when beswift will reappear.


----------



## JimG. (May 6, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And don't forget "Peter the Great".


----------



## JimG. (May 6, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys give up way too easy...offerings of single malt scotch and cuban cigars go a long way!


----------

